# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Training Vocabulary for Russian Dog

## felini

Could someone please record these words from another thread. We might soon be getting a Kavkazskaya Ovcharka from Russia and we want to take the opportunity learn some russian. Thanks. 
Come - Ко мне 
Heel - Рядом 
Stand - Стоять 
Sit - Сидеть 
Down - Место & лежать 
Retrieve & Fetch - Апорт 
Stay - Дай 
Jump - Барьер 
Go Out - Вперед 
Track - Ищи 
Bite - Фас 
Out & Let - Фу 
Speak & Bark - Голос 
Guard - Охраняй 
Go Outside - Гуляй 
Good - Хорошо 
Eat food - Кушай

----------


## MikeM

I don't feel like recording now, perhaps later if noone else does it before me, but I doubt some of your words are correct: 
Stay - Дай. 
Дай in reality means Give...  
Out & Let - Фу. 
Фу is actually an equivalent to another frequently used word in dog training "Нельзя", both of which mean No. I guess you know that you have to stick to one word, doesn't matter which one...

----------


## net surfer

I'd made a recording but my throat is sore :(

----------


## Leof

((Guys, in fact, the Caucasian Shepherd must know Caucasian - not Russian! Somebody asked about the Georgian language forum!  :: ))

----------


## TATY

Dogs don't understand actual words, they just recognise the tone, and usually people do a little action with the command as well.

----------


## Leof

NOT TRUE!!!  ::  When my dachshund Nora hears the Russian word гулять (walk) said in any tone (even whispering) or speed or in any combination with other words and even when you do not said it dirrectly to her - she shows instant asnonishing changes - her eyes begin sparking, ears rise up, tail moves fastly and she barks loudly! I believe dogs react both at meaning and tone of words.
Both my dogs can say word MAMA. I do not kid you  - they know when she's coming and shout that - literally MAMA!! and in fact they do not say that meeting anyone else whoever comes home!

----------


## felini

Yes, I think the Caucasian Mountain Dog first originated in Georgia but the Russian Red Army used them for guarding. The dog in question is from a Russian breeder deep in Russia and we want him to feel welcome when he comes to Oklahoma. I agree that dogs aren't really vocal communicators but we primates sure are and I bet he learned some Russian words there at the kennel. He might be six months old by the time we get him.

----------


## Dimitri

here

----------


## basurero

Bite should be pronounced байт rather than бит.

----------


## Dimitri

> Bite should be pronounced байт rather than бит.

 thx   ::

----------


## felini

Thanks Dimitri! That was a great help. The only one you forgot was 'Stay' which is an important one (though I've heard the Kavkaskaya Ovcharka doesn't stay very well) so if it's not too much trouble could you please record this revised list. I've removed some of the ones I don't think are necessary like 'Bite'. THANKS! 
Come - Ко мне 
Heel - Рядом 
Sit - Сидеть 
Down - Место & лежать 
Stay - Дай 
Speak & Bark - Голос 
Guard - Охраняй 
Good - Хорошо

----------


## Dimitri

> Stay - Дай

   - it's not ДАЙ => it's GIVE. it was in file

----------


## Dimitri

Come - Ко мне 
Heel - Рядом 
Sit - Сидеть 
Down - Место & лежать  *Give* - Дай 
Speak & Bark - Голос 
Guard - Охраняй 
Good - Хорошо

----------

